# practical method for adding hydraulics for loader to MF65 tractor?



## waterguy (Dec 12, 2004)

Greetings! Anybody have a good idea how to adapt a hydraulic pump to a MF65 tractor so that I can install a loader on the front? It has PTO and a live 3pt hitch, but no hydraulic pump or controllers.

Any ideas at all would be appreciated! Cheers!


----------



## BobBoyce (Aug 21, 2004)

Many of the farmers around here just attach their hydraulic pump to the PTO. You can make up a removable assembly, if you like, to mount your control valves in.

Bob


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Did you want ideas on a front mounted pump running off the flywheel or a tap system to pull high pressure off the existing internal hydraulics?


----------



## Ozarks_1 (Jan 11, 2003)

1948 Ferguson TO20 ...

When I added the front end loader - an old Dearborn unit - I wanted to keep the PTO available at all times. I mounted an electric-hydraulic pump from a flatbed car carrier on a homebuilt bracket behind the tractor seat. I put a manual switch and large indicator light in the dash of the tractor to turn the pump on (through an auto solenoid) when needed. Homebuilt levers attached to a set of used control valves from a forklift completed the installation. 

The only problem I've encountered so far with this set-up is it's necessary to turn the pump on ONLY when you need it and not leave it running needlessly. The electric motor used is a simple heavy-duty GM starter motor adapted to a hydraulic pump - and it tends to overheat and stop working after a while if running continually. (After it cools off, it works fine once again.) 

BTW - the reason for the large indicator light is simple: I tend to wear hearing protectors when operating the tractor and it's hard to hear the hydraulic pump over the engine noise ... the indicator light is hard to miss. 

Good luck!


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

waterguy said:


> Greetings! Anybody have a good idea how to adapt a hydraulic pump to a MF65 tractor so that I can install a loader on the front? It has PTO and a live 3pt hitch, but no hydraulic pump or controllers.
> 
> Any ideas at all would be appreciated! Cheers!


I'm not terribly familiar with MF, but:

I believe you can easily put a front crankshaft driven pump on them. Some loaders incorporate a tank in the frame, etc. or you can use the oil from your tractor rear or add a tank.

You can tap into the exsisting hyd pump that runs your 3pt. generally a plate & set of valves - like I say, not sure on your make. Depends on how many gallons/minute you need, and what your tractor pump supplies....

You can put a pto hyd pump on your tractor. Again, can be a totally independent system with it's own tank, or can use the rear hyd fluid. This works better with live pto...

You might wish to ask at www.ytmag.com, lots of experience with this type of thing there.

--->Paul


----------



## jacksun (May 16, 2004)

waterguy said:


> Greetings! Anybody have a good idea how to adapt a hydraulic pump to a MF65 tractor so that I can install a loader on the front? It has PTO and a live 3pt hitch, but no hydraulic pump or controllers.
> 
> Any ideas at all would be appreciated! Cheers!


YOUR MF65 ALREDY HAS HYDRAULICS THATS WHAT RUNS THE 3PT HITCH THERE IS A PLATE WITH A PLUG RIGHT BETWEEN YOUR LEGS WHILE YOU ARE SITTING ON THE SEAT THATS WHERE THE ACC HYDRAULIC LINES ATTACH THE FACTORY VALVES BOLTED ON THERE BU THE ACCESSORY VALVES HAVE TO HAVE ANOTER LINE AND BE MOUNTED SOMEWHERE ELSE.


----------

